# DIY Bath & Body Sale on Etsy



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 3, 2021)

All of the recipes are 50% off today and it looks like the sale goes through tomorrow.  I bought five of them


----------



## Misschief (Jul 3, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> All of the recipes are 50% off today and it looks like the sale goes through tomorrow.  I bought five of them


Which 5 do you have? (I have all of them, haven't tried them all yet but.... )


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 3, 2021)

Shampoo, conditioner, melting facial, foaming cleansing grains and the lotion and cream concentrate.


----------



## violets2217 (Jul 3, 2021)

I really do not need to see this post...


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 3, 2021)

No better time!


----------



## Misschief (Jul 3, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Shampoo, conditioner, melting facial, foaming cleansing grains and the lotion and cream concentrate.


The lotion/cream concentrate is one of my fave recipes. I probably use that one more than any other right now.


----------



## violets2217 (Jul 3, 2021)

Misschief said:


> The lotion/cream concentrate is one of my fave recipes. I probably use that one more than any other right now.


ME TOO! It makes lotion so much easier for me to make. I love it!


----------



## MrsZ (Jul 3, 2021)

Thank you so much for posting this! I just bought the lotion / cream book and it's exactly what I've been looking for.


----------



## Misschief (Jul 4, 2021)

MrsZ said:


> Thank you so much for posting this! I just bought the lotion / cream book and it's exactly what I've been looking for.


You won't be disappointed. I've been having so much fun making sample batches (50 grams) of cream with different ingredients like botanical extracts and oils, for very specific purposes. It's so easy to make any size batch you want, any degree of thickness (from lotion to thick cream).


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 4, 2021)

Misschief said:


> You won't be disappointed. I've been having so much fun making sample batches (50 grams) of cream with different ingredients like botanical extracts and oils, for very specific purposes. It's so easy to make any size batch you want, any degree of thickness (from lotion to thick cream).


I'm looking forward to being able to experiment with additives and consistency.  I'm also inching ever closer to making shampoo and conditioner bars.  I hope that buying the recipes has upped my level of commitment.


----------



## Lindy Lou (Jul 4, 2021)

Oh my, never heard of this store on Etsy, thanks for sharing!  I just ordered the Pink Himalayan Salt purifying scalp scrub and shampoo recipe/tutorial!


----------



## Misschief (Jul 4, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I'm looking forward to being able to experiment with additives and consistency.  I'm also inching ever closer to making shampoo and conditioner bars.  I hope that buying the recipes has upped my level of commitment.


Just today, I made 50 gms of the thick cream with rosehip oil, green tea extract, cucumber extract, and grapefruit e.o.  I make the foot cream as found in the recipe booklet but add 1-2% menthol crystals.

I have a bunch of different extracts that I love to experiment with, both liquid and powders and love to add them to my products. I've made the shampoo bars as written and have added botanical extracts to customize it for my husband's dry itchy and flaky scalp. I've customized it for my fine, wavy hair.

Honestly, I don't think you'll be disappointed.

(Can you tell that I love their recipes??)


----------



## AliOop (Jul 4, 2021)

@Misschief can I ask you a few questions about the lotion base recipe?

1. I am not a fan of coconut oil for my body care products; it just doesn't agree with my skin or hair. She says that one can sub in RBO, sweet almond, avocado, etc., but my concern is that this would change the consistency of the product significantly. Have you tried subbing in any liquid oils for the CO, and if so, how did that turn out?

2. Which emulsifying waxes have you tried with this recipe? I only have Emulsifying Wax NF and am hoping that will work well.

3. Do you use the SB to mix in the preservative?

Thanks so much for your help and recommendations. I've loved all her other recipes so far, and I'm sure this one will be the same!


----------



## Misschief (Jul 5, 2021)

AliOop said:


> @Misschief can I ask you a few questions about the lotion base recipe?
> 
> 1. I am not a fan of coconut oil for my body care products; it just doesn't agree with my skin or hair. She says that one can sub in RBO, sweet almond, avocado, etc., but my concern is that this would change the consistency of the product significantly. Have you tried subbing in any liquid oils for the CO, and if so, how did that turn out?
> 
> ...



1. You can use any oil; it really doesn't change the consistency much at all. 
2. I have the same as you.... EWax NF and it works just fine
3. Yes, I do..... usually. For smaller batches, I may simply use a whisk, as long as you can mix it in thoroughly.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 5, 2021)

Thank you, I so appreciate the help! I think the ability to make the base in advance is going to make all the difference for me.


----------



## Misschief (Jul 5, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Thank you, I so appreciate the help! I think the ability to make the base in advance is going to make all the difference for me.


It is so awesome! I can made some cream/lotion whenever I want to. I can make a batch for the market or I can make a jar or bottle for myself when I need to.


----------



## MrsZ (Jul 5, 2021)

With my next paycheck, I'm going to order the things I need to make the lotion base. I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Jenna D (Jul 10, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> All of the recipes are 50% off today and it looks like the sale goes through tomorrow.  I bought five of them


I know I'm late getting in on this message. But, what website were you talking about that you bought the recipes on sale?


----------



## LilyJo (Jul 10, 2021)

Jenna D said:


> I know I'm late getting in on this message. But, what website were you talking about that you bought the recipes on sale?


Their Etsy shop name is DIYbathandbodyshop 








						DIY Bath & Body Shop by DIYbathandbodyshop
					

You searched for: DIYbathandbodyshop! Discover the unique items that DIYbathandbodyshop creates. At Etsy, we pride ourselves on our global community of sellers. Each Etsy seller helps contribute to a global marketplace of creative goods. By supporting DIYbathandbodyshop, you’re supporting a...




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jul 10, 2021)

I think I missed the Sale on recipes' UGH.


----------



## Misschief (Jul 10, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I think I missed the Sale on recipes' UGH.


As far as I'm concerned, their recipes are worth every penny. Especially the lotion concentrate.


----------



## Misschief (Jul 10, 2021)

Just wanted to share just how versatile the lotion recipe is. Yesterday, I had minor surgery to remove a basal cell carcinoma. After work, I made 50 grams of a healing cream using ingredients that are known for their healing properties -- rosemary, aloe, and orchid extracts, Vitamin E oil, Allantoin, Jojoba and Emu oils, Lavender and Tea Tree essential oils, and colloidal oatmeal.

I've already used it on another work-related injury (a blister on my hand from using a glue dot gun) and it's already looking better after only two applications.

It's such an easy recipe to customize to whatever you might need. It just takes a little bit of ingredient research.


----------

